# kernelproblem mit p2mmx@200mhz

## nobody_g

ich will auf nem altem p2 nen kleinen webserver zum basteln installieren.

beim installieren scheitere ich immer wieder am ersten chroot in die neue umgeben. sowohl mit der install cd 2007.0, 2006.1 und zu guter letzt hab ich auch knoppix (3.8.1 glaube ich, auf jeden nen 2.6er x86 kernel) versucht. immer kam ne illigal instruktion.

ich war immer davon ausgegeangen das ein p2mmx mit den i686 befehlssätzen klarkommt und hab dahingehend die architektur auch in die make.config eigertagen. (auch wenn das an der stelle ja noch keine auswirkung haben sollte)

würde das nicht heißen das auf der install (bzw knoppix)-cd irgend eine nicht i686 kompatieble operation verwendet wird?

weiß jemand abhilfe und/oder kann mir sagen wo eventuell mein denkfehler ist?

mfg nobody

----------

## musv

Ich kann Dir schon mal sagen, daß es nicht am i686 liegen sollte, denn ich hatte einige Zeit lang Gentoo auf einem P2-400 laufen.

Wie siehts mit den anderen Einstellungen aus, z.B. march?

Bei den Use-Flags darfst du kein sse und sse2 setzen.

----------

## nobody_g

ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen was ich alles eingestellt habe (versuche das grad nochmal von nem debian system ausgehend)

aber auf alle fälle hab ich nichts eingeschaltet was ein p2 nicht können sollte (kein ssl und so).

außerdem sollte beim chroot das ja noch gar keine rolle spielen was dann in den compileranweisungen steht.

liegt das nicht viel mehr an dem install system bzw knoppix?

----------

## musv

 *nobody_g wrote:*   

> was ein p2 nicht können sollte (kein ssl und so).

 

 :Shocked: 

 *nobody_g wrote:*   

> beim installieren scheitere ich immer wieder am ersten chroot in die neue umgeben. sowohl mit der install cd 2007.0, 2006.1 und zu guter letzt hab ich auch knoppix (3.8.1 glaube ich, auf jeden nen 2.6er x86 kernel) versucht. immer kam ne illigal instruktion.

 

Also ich würde jetzt mal drauf tippen, daß es nicht an den Live-CDs liegt. Was hast du denn bis zum chroot auf dem Rechner installiert (welchen Tarball, welche Einstellungen)?

----------

## nobody_g

ups. sse meine ich

hab jetzt nochmal die platte gemountet was genau ich in die make.conf reingeschrieben hab.

hier nochmal alles was ich gemacht hab (zuletzt mit  der knoppix-cd):

also ich hab mit der knoppix gebootet, auf dem system dann netzwerk eingerichtet, platten, swap ...

dann den stage3-i686-2007.0 geladen den portage dazu. beides ausgepackt.

die sachen in der make.conf:

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

hab erst mit -O3 versucht und dann auch nur mit -O2

ach ja ich hab noch den mirror und den rsync peer hand eingetragen.

dann die mounts für proc und dev

und dann kommt das "chroot /mnt/gento /bin/bash" was den fehler bringt

----------

## Mr_Maniac

1. Bitte schreibe dir die genaue Fehlermeldung auf/merke sie dir.

2. Sicher, dass es ein P2 - 200MHz ist? Ich habe hier einen Pentium (1) MMX mit 200 MHz stehen, und der ist noch i586!

Außerdem bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, ob P2 oder P3 erst i686 waren... (gerade mal nachgeschaut, P2 ist schon i686).

----------

## nobody_g

ich weiß eindeutig das es ein p2 ist. und selbst wenn nicht sollte das chroot auf dem livesystem auch mit nem 586 funktionieren.

die fehlermeldung ist ein schlichtes "illegal instruktion" und weiter nichts.

anmerkung:

die pentum mmx warn fast keine richtigen p1 mehr. die hatten schon eine etwas veränderte architektur (u.a. größerer cach).

----------

## UTgamer

Na vielleicht ist für genau deine CPU-Serie der passende Microcode nicht geladen.

Die Intel Instrucktion Code Korrekturen findest du hier.

http://www.urbanmyth.org/microcode/

Bei Intel darfst du dann suchen gehen welche du für diese CPU brauchst.

Zudem kann ich mich noch an mind. 3 Rückrufaktionen von Intel erinnern die in der Anfangszeit von Intels Pentium lagen, evtl. gehörte deine CPU mit zu einer Rückrufaktion und sie wurde damals nicht gegen eine bessere getauscht.  :Wink: 

Es wäre auch möglich das du eine übertaktete CPU eines Fälscherringes in diesem Rechner hast, und es gar kein P2 ist. Diese Fälle sind ebenfalls häufig vorgekommen, wie heute auch immer noch.

Wenn du Glück hast kannst du ja von irgendwo her eine ganze CPU finden, oder noch einen AMD-K6, damals war es noch so das beide Hersteller die gleichen Boards/Sockel nutzten.

----------

## musv

Also lansam komm ich ins Grübeln:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Pentium_II

http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/prozessor/desktop-prozessoren/intel-pentium-2.html

Bist du sicher, daß es ein Pentium2 ist?

Oder ist es doch eher nur ein Pentium MMX?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_MMX#Der_Pentium_MMX_.28P55C.29

Den ersten beiden Links zufolge gibt es keinen Pentium2 mit 200 Mhz. Als kleinste Taktrate wird dort 233 Mhz genannt. 

Poste mal, was

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

Dir verrät.

----------

## UTgamer

Super Informationen @ musv.

Genau nobody_g, hast du eine Sockel (=585er = P1) oder Slot-CPU (686er = P2/P3)? Weil 200 MHz war noch eine Sockel-CPU mit 585er Code, nur die K6 und Cyrix SockelCPUs hatten 686er Code.  :Smile: 

----------

## nobody_g

danke leute,

es ist nen p mmx.

ich war mir zu hundert pro sicher das es ein p2 ist weil ich genau so einen irgendwo noch rumliegen haben müsste (und wenn ich mich recht erinnere müste der auch 266mhz sein).

aber der ist weg!!! und wo kommt der andere auf einmal her???

sorry das ich mich so darauf versteift habe. hätte sonst nie nachgeschaut.

werd das gleich mal dahingehend ausprobieren und wenns klapt bescheid sagen. (wenn nicht auch  :Wink: 

vielen dank

nobody

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Warum benutzt du nicht "lshw" (als root)?

es ist nen p mmx. 

Was soll das heißen, "Es ist einen Pentium MMX", oder wie?

----------

